# Bergbau"loch" zwischen 115 und 125 ?



## Liathan (16. März 2008)

Kann es sein dass es zwischen den Bereichen ne Art Loch gibt ? Man hat Kupfer und Zinn auf Grau vom Verhütten her, Silber ist super selten und auch auf Grün. und Eisen gibts erst ab 125 bzw. die nächste Stufe. Bin jetzt kurz dafür mir das Silbererz für mehrere 100g im AH zu kaufen


----------



## der.klaus (16. März 2008)

bergbau levelt man nicht durch verhütten sondern durch das abbauen von mineralienvorkommen ...


----------



## Liathan (16. März 2008)

Ja  darum geht es ja. Zinnerz ist grün und Silbererz selten beim Abbau. Beim Verhütten ist alles Grau außer Silbererz welches wie gesagt selten ist...


----------



## Tirkari (16. März 2008)

Ja, kannst in der Zeit wirklich nur mit Zinn- oder Silberabbau bzw mit Silberverhüttung skillen und das jeweils mit geringen Chancen, weil alles grün ist.
Da Zinn aber eigentlich relativ oft irgendwo steht, ist es meiner Meinung nach schaffbar.


----------



## Langmar (8. April 2008)

Irgend wie sehe ich viele Threads in dene jmd Probleme hat, weil alle Erze schon Grün/Grau sind. Ich versteh das nich, hatte nie Probleme beim farmen. Ging alles ruck zuck..

/sign @ Tirkari


mfG Langmar


----------



## Panicwolf (16. April 2008)

Liathan schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass es zwischen den Bereichen ne Art Loch gibt ? Man hat Kupfer und Zinn auf Grau vom Verhütten her, Silber ist super selten und auch auf Grün. und Eisen gibts erst ab 125 bzw. die nächste Stufe. Bin jetzt kurz dafür mir das Silbererz für mehrere 100g im AH zu kaufen



Dreh ein paar Stunden Runden in 1000 Nadeln. Da gibts Zinn en masse und Silber.  Reit einfach an der Wand lang.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2008)

Also der TE hat diesen Thread schon vor einem Monat erstellt. Da denke ich mal dass das Thema für ihn schon erledigt ist^^
Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon schrieb, kann ich das auch nicht verstehen, dass man da so große Probleme hat. Blizzard hat das jetzt schon zwei mal verbessert, das man auch mit verhütten besser skillen kann und trotzdem haben einige Probleme damit.
Ausserdem hat sich ein Buffed-User echt schon mal Mühe gegeben einen vernünftigen Bergbauguide hier reinzustellen und er wird scheinbar nicht mal beachtet. Finde ich sehr schade... Naja wie immer scheint die Sufu die meisten zu überfordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24304


----------



## Omidas (16. April 2008)

Ich würde nicht mit Zinn diesen Bereich Lvln

Alternativ gibs es Pyrophorerz.
Ist ein Questerz, das in einer Höhle im Sumpfland gibt. Als Ally ist es natürlich einfacher da hin zu kommen, 
geht aber auch als Hordler. Das abbauen sollte einem die Punkte liefern die man braucht und nebenbei gibt es
ein paar wenige Zinnvorkommen. Störend darin sind nur die vielen Spinnen in der Höhle, die recht fix wieder
spawnen.
Mit dem Erz kann man zwar nichts sinnvolles anfangen, aber man kann ja mit Kupfer locker in den Bereich
kommen, wo man Eisen zum weiter verarbeiten brauch


----------



## wow.SCHIRI (29. April 2008)

edit:

komm mit der beiträge-ansicht hier irgentwie nicht klar, hab übersehen, dass schon viele antworten da sind^^


----------

